# I need halp with getting snake



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi.

I never had any kind of snake before. but i realy want one.

so, now i have a 55G tank wich i want to use to get a snake.

what kind of snake whould you recomend for the bigginer? and i whould like to get some snake that can stay in 55G tank for a long time, 1-2 years?

thank you


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I used to have a milk snake but it was a really picky eater. I currently have a king snake that rocks but he only needs a 20L but will eat anything and is very docile. w/ that larger tank you could do a bigger type snake like a rat or something but i know nothing about boa/pythons if thats what you are looking for.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ball pythons are great first snake. A 55 
may be a little big for a baby ball, so make sure
you have a bunch of hiding spots for it. A 55 gal 
would be fine for the snake for life.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

get a good ole ball like mentioned above or you could try a cornsnake... id go with the corn, they are very underrated imo- they come in a wide variety of cool colors, very friendly, and stay to a good size, and are usually very good eaters


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> get a good ole ball like mentioned above or you could try a cornsnake... id go with the corn, they are very underrated imo- they come in a wide variety of cool colors, very friendly, and stay to a good size, and are usually very good eaters


that what i'm looking for, a frendly snake and cool colors.

i'm not buying a snake yet, i have to set up my tank first. i have a 55G tank in my besmant. its 48x16x18. i think thatis the numbers.

what about heating? i'm going to get 1 undertank heater and then some rock heater. do you think that will be ok for cornsnake or ball python??


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

NO ROCK HEATER!!! seriously dude , those are ol fashioned and have resulted in terrible burn stories... an under the tank heater works best and is al you really need(for heating)- just make sure that cage is escape proof! if its not the snake will escape~!


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> NO ROCK HEATER!!! seriously dude , those are ol fashioned and have resulted in terrible burn stories... an under the tank heater works best and is al you really need(for heating)- just make sure that cage is escape proof! if its not the snake will escape~!


thanks for the advise..how about heating lamp?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Yeah heat tape would be fine if you want to put a light on for viewing thats fine to. Have you made up your mind what kind of snake you want yet Milks are colorful and not nasty.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

I just went to my lps and i was holding a ball python and a red tail boa.

i realy liked the red tail boa.

what do you think about red tail boa?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

For your first snake I wouldnt just my opinion out of the 2 you listed I would go with the ball.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I would go with the ball instead of the rtb.

A rtb is gonna get big and strong. Its also
going to cost you more to feed. Ball pythons
have alot better attitude than a rtb does also.


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

i would go with the rest of them and say get the ball if its your first snake


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Heating should be accomplished through undertank heating and heat lamps, use of ceramic heat emitters will ensure the life of the heating element far exceeds that of a bulb...

I have to disagree with everyone here..I think that the Boa constrictor may be the ULTIMATE first snake. they feed without problems, they grow relatively quickly, but they are not monster snakes....especially if you get a male...they are indeed heavy bodied as adults, but that makes them great for handilability. Ball Pythons are horrible for handelability, not because they will bite you, but because it stresses the snake out...handling doesn't bother thge Boa constrictor.

If you want a snake that will have size, but not too much size, get a boa constrictor. If you want a snake you will not handle but rather look at, get a ball python. Corn snakes are neat snakes, but get an adult or sub-adult, neonates are not good for first snake owners. Other choices not mentioned here are mentioned in the pinned topic, good begginer snake species....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

all i can say is if you choose a boa you will have a beautiful, friendly snake.... BUT despite what crock says they get big dude and within a year to a year and a half your gonna have a big ass snake on your hands.........


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

"all i can say is if you choose a boa you will have a beautiful, friendly snake.... BUT despite what crock says they get big dude and within a year to a year and a half your gonna have a big ass snake on your hands........."

No longer on *average* than an adult corn snake, and shorter on *average* than adult bullsnakes, and blackratsnakes...but they are heavy bodied.....which again is one of thereasons they are perfect for frequent handleability.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Heating should be accomplished through undertank heating and heat lamps, use of ceramic heat emitters will ensure the life of the heating element far exceeds that of a bulb...
> 
> I have to disagree with everyone here..I think that the Boa constrictor may be the ULTIMATE first snake. they feed without problems, they grow relatively quickly, but they are not monster snakes....especially if you get a male...they are indeed heavy bodied as adults, but that makes them great for handilability. Ball Pythons are horrible for handelability, not because they will bite you, but because it stresses the snake out...handling doesn't bother thge Boa constrictor.
> 
> If you want a snake that will have size, but not too much size, get a boa constrictor. If you want a snake you will not handle but rather look at, get a ball python. Corn snakes are neat snakes, but get an adult or sub-adult, neonates are not good for first snake owners. Other choices not mentioned here are mentioned in the pinned topic, good begginer snake species....


red tail boa and constrictor boa are the same snakes? or not?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

No not the same...and the term "red-tailed" boa is used most of the time uinfortunately, because it is used incorrectly.

The Boa constrictors gang as currently standing Taxonomically:

_Boa constrictor constrictor_ Linnaeus, 1758; Red-Tailed Boa Constrictor
_B. c. orophias_ Linnaeus, 1758; St. Lucia Boa Constrictor
_B. c. imperator_ Daudin, 1803; Common Boa Constrictor
_B. c. occidentalis_ Philippi, 1873; Argentine Boa Constrictor
_B. c. ortonii_ Cope, 1878; Peruvian Boa Constrictor
_B. c. saboae_ (Barbour, 1906); Pearl Island Boa Constrictor
_B. c. amarili_ (Stull, 1932); Short-tailed Boa Constrictor
_B. c. nebulosa_ (Lazell, 1964); Clouded Boa Constrictor
_B. c. melanogaster_ Langhammer, 1983; Black Bellied Boa Constrictor
_B. c. longicauda_ Price and Russo, 1991; Long-tailed Boa Constrictor

In 1991 Kluge published work that suggested that the boids of Madagascar (Acraontophis dumerili, Acrantophis madagascariensis, and Sanzinia madagascariensis) be placed into the genus Boa. This created quite a stir, and subsequent works done by Vences, Glaw, Kosuch, Bohme, and Vieth in 2001 contraindicate that position.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> No not the same...and the term "red-tailed" boa is used most of the time uinfortunately, because it is used incorrectly.
> 
> The Boa constrictors gang as currently standing Taxonomically:
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> "all i can say is if you choose a boa you will have a beautiful, friendly snake.... BUT despite what crock says they get big dude and within a year to a year and a half your gonna have a big ass snake on your hands........."
> 
> No longer on *average* than an adult corn snake, and shorter on *average* than adult bullsnakes, and blackratsnakes...but they are heavy bodied.....which again is one of thereasons they are perfect for frequent handleability.


crock im in no way shape or form trying to argue with you but duuuude....... a fully grown boa is a BEAST compared to the snakes you listed- i have never heard of a corn ssnake reaching 8-10 feet.... and even if a bullsnake or rat can get that long they dont carry near the weight-


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

"crock im in no way shape or form trying to argue with you but duuuude....... a fully grown boa is a BEAST compared to the snakes you listed- i have never heard of a corn ssnake reaching 8-10 feet.... and even if a bullsnake or rat can get that long they dont carry near the weight-"

I love that statement...of course you are arguing with me....and that is ok...to be able to rationally discuss difference of opinion is what life is all about my friend...So read the following in the spirit it was meant, friendly argumentation...is that a word, argumentatio? oh well...I like the sound







of it!

You obviously did not read what I wrote....I never stated Corn snakes get 8-10 feet, that is silly. They do get 4-5 feet, and 3 of my females are over 5 feet..which is *average* length on the male Boa constrictor, and is a solid *average* of most females especially those that represent the captives most seen in pet stores and in the *AVERAGE* home. In *BOLD* you will see the word *average*...and its reference to length....a male boa constrictor does not average 8-10 feet.They average 5-6 feet, and many localities do not attain that. *FACT*. Bullsnakes and Black ratsnakes frequently attain lengths of 7 feet, and again I am using the word *average* in reference to lengths of the Boa constrictor. and then there is my statement that they *ARE* heavy bodied..., perhaps I needed to say *Much* *heavier bodied* for you to see that.

In fact a 3 foot Boa often is thought to be five feet in length by persons looking at it, due to its weight....which is again one of the reasons they are superbly superior handleability wise...
Can adult female Boa constrictors of some subspecies reach lengths of 10 feet..absolutely, is that the average length, absolutely not. Then there is the fact that most people purchase Boa constrictor imperator...which is not a huge subspecie of the Boa constrictor.

Sadly most people think that the Boa constrictor is this immense, human killing animal...and that thought process is just well, antiquated...old records from Trinidad listing a 18.5 foot Boa constrictor are what most errors in this conception are based from...the animal recorded was a green anaconda (_Eunectes_ _murinus_), and there is still doubt to the validity of that record as no specimen exists to examine...

Some of the really beautifull Amazon Basin supspecifics are huge animals, I have personally seen a 13foot female (legitemate 13feet) from Guyana..and that snake was in your perfect word for it, a BEAST!!!....I just wanted to make clear that they are all not beasts, and that in reality, MOST are not beasts...their massive girth misleads people in accurate lengths....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ok im arguing... so what? when i used the term beast i wasnt reffering to the snake in a human killing way--- All Im getting at is judging by the posters original post on what he is looking for and his experience that a boa wouldnt be his best choice... make a great second snake tho-... odds are hes gonna get the snake as a beautiful little baby and lose lots of interest once it starts growing and becoming more powerful than the owner himself--- and average? thats called taking the easy way out... the fact of the matter is that if you take a grown boa and place it next to a grown cornsnake... the boa is going to win the size battle, by a large margin!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres what im trying to say when comparing a grown boa to a cornsnake--- i dug these up online... they are not me or anyone i know

View attachment 116917

View attachment 116918


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The reference to average is not an easy way out for starters..it is what was said and you passed right by not even addressing it...

Let me ask you a question, how many Boa constrictors have you: held, seen, own, bred?

I have personally imported over 4,000 individual Boa constrictors from 5 different countries over the last 12 years.....neonates through adults.
I have personally handled easily twice that number in the past 25years, and have kept several different subspecies and bred them for the past 15 years. 
My statements are based on those facts. Not based on anything other than solid handheld experience. I can dig up pictures of some of my biggest females and put them up against some of my medium cornsnakes and provide a huge contrast in size, especially girth. (that was clearly stated in both of my corresponding posts...doh)
I can also pull out 20 nicaraguan Boa constrictor females that are over 10 years old and put them next to my biggest female corns, who are as long as they are, but again (as stated) not near as heavy bodied....

*READ* a post...its cool what you get out of it that way....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well i havent handled over 10,000 snakes- ill tell ya that... but i can definely predict whats gonna happen here- remember this guy is a newb... its not steve irwin thats buying the pet snake... your better off speaking basics with someone thats never owned a snake as he hasnt.... and speaking basics is saying a boa IS gonna get BIGGER than a corn...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> I have to disagree with everyone here..I think that the Boa constrictor may be the ULTIMATE first snake. they feed without problems, they grow relatively quickly, but they are not monster snakes....especially if you get a male...they are indeed heavy bodied as adults, but that makes them great for handilability. Ball Pythons are horrible for handelability, not because they will bite you, but because it stresses the snake out...handling doesn't bother thge Boa constrictor.
> 
> If you want a snake that will have size, but not too much size, get a boa constrictor. If you want a snake you will not handle but rather look at, get a ball python. Corn snakes are neat snakes, but get an adult or sub-adult, neonates are not good for first snake owners. Other choices not mentioned here are mentioned in the pinned topic, good begginer snake species....


I never heard anyone reccomend a boa conscrictor as a first snake before, but I can definitely see your point.

You're right about ball pythons. I never cared much for Ball pythons and have never reccomended them to anyone as a first snake. Especially the wild-caught specimens that are frequently found in the pet shops.

One of the reasons I generally reccomend a medium-sized, captive bred, colubrids like corn snakes as a first snake is because they are easier to house and heat than a boa. The average first time snake buyer is a teenager living with their parents and housing their snake in a empty fish aquarium. A boa may require a larger enclosure and heating system than they might be able to provide. Also, most snake newbies buy their prey items one-at-a-time alive from the pet store and rats are more expensive than mice.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> I have to disagree with everyone here..I think that the Boa constrictor may be the ULTIMATE first snake. they feed without problems, they grow relatively quickly, but they are not monster snakes....especially if you get a male...they are indeed heavy bodied as adults, but that makes them great for handilability. Ball Pythons are horrible for handelability, not because they will bite you, but because it stresses the snake out...handling doesn't bother thge Boa constrictor.


I agree with you completely. I have seen many "Dog-tame" constrictors. Ball pythons get stressed out too easily, not to mention the chances of getting a wild caught or captive hatched ball are very likely. Some one recently donated a red tail to our store and said it was nippy, but after a few days of letting it settle in to its new enclosure I got it out and it was great. It wasn't bothered at all by me. And that is why they make such excellent specimens in captivity. Good feeders, generally good tempered, not a huge snake and can be easily handled by one person, a lifetime companian. Speaking of which, we have female upstairs that is pushing 9'. She is absolutely gorgeous. I have never had the oppurtunity to see a 13 footer, that would be awesome. Was it a Surinam? Do you have any pictures of that animal?


----------

